# I can't believe this happened to me....



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Never in a million years would I believe this happened to me. I live in a little town in the south part of the Salt Lake valley. While getting fuel two weeks ago at 4:30 in the morning this hot little blonde pulls up at the pump next to me. I start making small chat with her and then she asks why I have plastic "duckies" in the back of my truck. I told her it was to fool the real birds in to coming close enough for me to shoot. The next thing she tells me is she doesn't believe me and wants to see it for herself. I immediately invited her and she accepts. We park her car in the gas station parking lot and she hops in with me. We end up having a great day and she ends up admitting I was right and she was wrong.
Now for the most exciting part of the day..................














She retrieves!!!!!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

this is probably the best story i have ever read on any of the forums. i assume you got her number? will there be a second hunt?


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Whoa! So let me get this straight. She's just out and about killing time at 4:30AM and figures "why not, I'm not doing anything (nevermind the sleep)" and so she goes goose hunting with you? Wow, this could become one of the most popular threads in history. Second hunt? This could be a fun waterfowl season for you shaner


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

o-|| Tell me more, this thread is useless without more pictures.


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

Woah thats my mom! If my dad finds out, he is gonna be pissed! 

JK what is an awesome campfire story...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude, I cant believe you fell for that. The oldest trick in the book. That is a dude dressed in drag. He was looking to steal your hunting honey hole. This works, I do it all the time. Man youre a sucker.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. crazy story.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Dude, I cant believe you fell for that. The oldest trick in the book. That is a dude dressed in drag. He was looking to steal your hunting honey hole. This works, I do it all the time. Man youre a sucker.


I laughed more than i should have. -_O-


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife would never let me keep her.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

and the rest of the story.................


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, instant classic! However, I am sure that there is a rule somewhere about no cliffhangers like that. I thought for sure it would be a pic of a yellow lab....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> She retrieves!!!!!


OK, that's fine but does she hold steady and broke through the shot? Will she always come when you call her? Does she whine while she sits in the blind or is she a quiet one? How is she in the water? Does she shed?

All honest questions you should be asking yourself...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wow... w-t-* .... seriously? really??

ok sweet deal dude, the story sounds ficticious as hell but sometimes things just happen.

she hunts... now...
she doesnt mind handeling the birds...
and she's a hottie...

id say thats a match made in heaven! good luck to you two!  


so whats on schedule for the second date? id say trying to top a beautiful day spent out in the goose field is a tough one to beat!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

If she's like most women, you sercet goose hole is screwed, she will blab the location to every other hunter she meets. :twisted: :lol:  

And the rest of the story is.............................................................


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> If she's like most women...


she say's eeeewwww.... to all things hunted and killed.
tells you when she thinks you have been hunting enough... 
only says she wants to go when she thinks she can later cash in on the "favor"...

mojo, if first impressions are any indicator of what ol' shaner is in for then, well... lets just say many of us are rather envious! :mrgreen: 

.... lord im glad i married a chick that hunts! 8)


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

good story!

I had a buddy who stopped for gas on the way to the archery range, he started talking to a gal and invited her to the range, surprisingly she accepted the offer--she walked a course with all of us--even held his beer as he shot--funny as hell. They are now married so watch yer a$$ buddy!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Airborne said:


> They are now married so watch yer **** buddy!


The fourth asterisk there is throwing me off. I've spent too much time trying to decipher what word goes there that should be asterisked out. :roll:

She certainly is easy on the eyes. Hope the next date is just as enjoyable. o-||


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

No Way! I want a retriever like that!!!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

This kind of thing only happens on late night cable TV. :shock: I'm calling BS. :roll:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

captain,

lol, i know...

the phrase "you just cant write this kind of stuff" keeps playing in my mind, but stranger things have happened!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Look carefully at the picture fellas. Definitely a dude with a push up bra and wig.


----------



## yakattack (Sep 27, 2010)

You should all know it's a big lie as soon as he said "she admitted she was wrong, and I was right." Any man who's ever dealt with women knows better than to believe that'll ever happen. It's a good fairytale to think about while sitting in your blind though. My blind buddies are ugly as hell.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Look carefully at the picture fellas. Definitely a dude with a push up bra and wig.


Hahahaha. A doooooood. I have to say this story just sounds pretty made up. If it isn't made up, what kind of nut bag girl is out at 4:30 am and just hooks up with a random ass guy shes never met, who has a gun and wants to take her a big field where they can be alone..... Somethings not right in that girls head if this is a true story.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey, man... Don't spoil the illusion. :lol:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

IF she is a girl, it would be quite safe for her with Shaner all bundled up in his rubber camo armor. Look close Shaner...she's banded!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm calling B.S. this is his niece or something and you guys have bought into fo r three whole pages.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Bears Butt is the winner! 
He spotted the "band" on her left hand. My "retriever" is also my wife.
I hope nobody is mad, I only posted the story to liven the forum up a little.
You guys and your responses made me laugh even more than I hoped to make you laugh, thank you.
If anyone is seriously upset, PM me and I will personally apologize.
Other than that, it would be great to hunt with any of you and I hope I get to one day.
Good luck to all of you this season.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You mean all of them mornings I've been hanging out at the gas stations in Herriman have been wasted? ****!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

shaner said:


> Bears Butt is the winner!
> He spotted the "band" on her left hand. My "retriever" is also my wife.
> I hope nobody is mad, I only posted the story to liven the forum up a little.
> You guys and your responses made me laugh even more than I hoped to make you laugh, thank you.
> ...


oh you little chit! :lol: .....mad? not in the least. 

lol, good for you bud... looks like you two are having a ball of a time! 8)

Best of luck for yall's future.


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

did you show her you 3-1/2 inch schell


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

I cant believe this post went this far without any one making a comment about those honkers, they are magnificent, a giant pair... and your wife looks happy to be carrying them for you


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

shaner said:


> Bears Butt is the winner!
> He spotted the "band" on her left hand. My "retriever" is also my wife.
> I hope nobody is mad, I only posted the story to liven the forum up a little.
> You guys and your responses made me laugh even more than I hoped to make you laugh, thank you.
> ...


Ya, but you never did answer my questions...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: 

Post of the Month!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Loke, don't give up. What happens in Herriman stays in Herriman.

Texobob, she heels most of the time. When she doesn't, on goes the shock collar.

Cantshoot, a very nice pair indeed!


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

hello shaner!! i know who you are


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

WTH?!? Are you a cradle robber sir? No offense meant. In fact, I salute you if true. I had no intention of replying to this silly (in a good way) thread but after reading that you have a son just back from the army on another thread, I am very confused. I don't think your "retriever" looks old enough to have just gotten back from the army so I assumed that you weren't either. Of course, you know what they say about assuming...


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Fowler50, Hi back to you but give me a hint who you are.

Wingmanck, allow me to clear up any confusion. My "retriever" is my wife of 20+ years. The picture of her was taken before the closing of the south goose zone. I then let my field sit during the closure and in that time frame our son returned from the army at Ft. Sill. That is why I thought I had a sure thing this morning on the re-opener for him to smack a honker or two. I set up in the pitch black but upon walking back to the truck to get ready to pick up after our skunking, I found a bunch of empties. Somebody must have still been hunting ducks during the closure and the geese must have wised up.
Anyways, quite the bummer.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have been goose hunting with you once last season, we went to sand dunes in march and I ride a yamaha 450f dirt bike. Clear enough?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Ryan!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha, I called your wife a dude. Sorry man. lol, I also ride a Yz450f


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL! Hey fixed blade, i really like you're signature line!


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

You didn't need to clear that up since I was really just goofin' but thanks! :O||: I was simply saying that your wifey could pass for 20 yrs old in that pic, not married for 20+ yrs. Now get that boy out some more and thank him for his service from me!


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

shaner said:


> Hi Ryan!!!


I figure it was you since i saw your wife on the picture haha. we need to go hunting again!!


----------

